# ST Mondeo Wheels Re-diamond cut.. BLING!!!



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Well after alot of head scratching and looking around I had to make a decision.. I was going to swap the wheels on the Mondie for either a set of BBS or OZ Ultralegga's in the 19" variety but they are becomming very popular aroud here with the Corsa bragade I thought otherwise plus to be honest the standard wheels are about the nicest wheels I have seen in a while.. just not the ones on my car so off they came and a trip to A27 alloy wheel repair and this is the final result!! As everybody told me as origional hi shine diamond cut face and silver between the spokes topped of with 7 coats of clear!!!!!! Hope u like will take a pic of them fitted at the weekend when there is day light!!!

PS. no the tyres will not be dressed until they are on the car as its a pain and gets everywhere when fitting them as they weigh a ton!!!!


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

There looking really good.

What are you planning to use to protect them?


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

I like them :thumb:


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

who did those ronnie 
very nice finish 

gonna call you P father now


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

S-X-I said:


> There looking really good.
> 
> What are you planning to use to protect them?


I gave them a coat of lime prime and then Zaino z2 pro with ZFX 3 coats...



stoneyfordni said:


> who did those ronnie
> very nice finish
> 
> gonna call you P father now


LOL!!! A27 between Tandragee and Portadown did them Alot cheaper than that crowd in Carrick!!


----------



## stoneyfordni (Aug 28, 2006)

the crowd u mentioned in the last thread - long as you got the best finish ,

keeping them good for spring i hope


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Na slapping them on now no point having them in the Garage plus the car looks a right state in 16" zetec wheels!!!!!!


----------



## d6dph (Mar 6, 2007)

Looks very







Ronnie, Nice work.


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

Looking very nice Ronnie. :thumb: 

I have a Mondeo ST also and like yourself know that they will corrode someday and look awful however at the moment they're still like new, unlike the centre caps which I had to fight for as they were badly corroding but got a new set off Ford.  

I think the same as you, the originals look the best on the Mondeo still to see a better set of aftermarket wheels that suit.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

They look superb!

I need a couple done on my GTI, what's the cost?

Do they have a website or anything?

Cheers.


----------



## OrangePeel (Feb 19, 2007)

Lookin good Ronnie, will need to sort this out myself also... Might go darker on the painted sections... 

Need tyres too tho', what tyres you running...


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

I have Bridgestone's on the front and Firestones on the rear... I recommend the Bridgestones as they are really good and very quiet road noise wise, the Firestones are very good for grip and wear but are quite noisy.. I will swap them for Bridgestones next time!


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

they look class Ronnie, will look stunning on the car. Hard to beat originals.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

For tyres, you should seriously consider the new Vredestein Sessanta - just had two put on the front, and absolutely stonking in all conditions so far. Only the heavy downpour to experience, and snow/ice to confirm the recommendation.


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

very nice mate, my wife has curbed one of my ST wheels do you have a contact number and price mate???


----------



## Rasher (Mar 6, 2006)

just noticed you are in N Ireland, is there anywhere in the UK that do this??


----------



## SportWag (Jul 22, 2007)

Ronnie,

How long did it take and were they expensive? I have used Lester Eng before and they were excellent.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice Ronnie, i'll get a look at them soon in real life, I love those ST wheels 

Clarke


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> They look superb!
> 
> I need a couple done on my GTI, what's the cost?
> 
> ...


PM sent.:thumb:



SportWag said:


> Ronnie,
> 
> How long did it take and were they expensive? I have used Lester Eng before and they were excellent.


1.5 weeks and they are very good send me a PM when u have 10 posts and I will give u the details.. They are as good for refurbs as Lester


----------



## breamy (Nov 13, 2007)

really really nice


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

would like to see those on the car - they do look rather nice :thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Very nice - a superb refurb :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks got them fitted last night will post a piccy later today!


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Ronnie said:


> A27 between Tandragee and Portadown did them Alot cheaper than that crowd in Carrick!!


Can you PM me with some details / website / cost please? I previously used the Carrick crowd and wasn't impressed, either with the results or the price!


----------



## myxa (Jan 16, 2006)

*ST rims*

Now that's a lovely job, and seven coats of clear will keep them like that:thumb:


----------

